# Need to talk to someone who understands



## nquar (May 17, 2018)

Hi my name is Nathan i am 17 years old and i live in Alabama i have been dealing with derealization and depersonalization for imma guess about a year it all started when i moved back to Alabama from Georgia. After the move something hasn't felt rite like im usally a very outgoing and out doorsy person i like to hunt fish ect. but then all this derealization started. The beginning was when i used to ride the school bus home in the afternoon and i had the feeling of being high or spaced out. Then one nite i was in my room watching YouTube and i started to feal really weird like i had never felt this way in my life tbh i was convinced i was dying i ended up running into my living room in tears where i demanded my grandmother to call 911 as i waited for the paramedics to arrive at my house i sat and kneeled beside my grand mother and just started this intense shaking. When the paramedics got there they checked me out and informed me that i was not dying i was just most likely having a panic attack and said that it would probaly be easier to just let someone take me to the hospital instead of taking a ride in an ambulance which i did go and they ended up just giving me something to calm me down. Long story short its basically been non stop sense then and that has been well over 6 months ago . Although it is better at times it has never fully went away i have went to 2 separate psychologists which one prscribed me prozac which by the way just made everything far worse then before ive tried to take twice and both times has resulted in me laying in the bed not being able to do anything but play on my computer and watch YouTube if i got up out of the bed i would have a panic attack and the second psychologist really didnt do anything. It always gets a little bit better then goes back to what seems worse then before but the worst parts of it is that 1 it has basically ruined my life like i can no longer hangout with my friends without a constant spacey feeling and i also ahd to quit my job because of it and 2 no one seems to understand what im going through thats why i came on here to try to find answers and or someone who is going through the same thing.

I would really like to get in touch with someone going through this if anyone would like to talk you can find my facebook add me on snap or instagram which the usernames to both is Nquar

also plz dont judge my grammar im not a writer by no means.


----------



## Chip1021 (Mar 24, 2018)

Hello!

I'm glad you found this site, and hopefully you can find the answers you are looking for.

But even if you don't, you do have hundreds of us who understand.

I'm not on Facebook or any social networking medium (what's the poInt if you have no life to share), but if you wanted to send me a PM, I'm available to chat.


----------



## JB95 (May 23, 2018)

Hey Nathan,

I'm brand new to this site too, but also got on here primarily looking for someone to talk to. I'm not too much older than you and my DP started when I was about your age. I added you on snap - give me a follow back.


----------



## Brayfl (Apr 26, 2018)

What’s your snap I need someone to talk to to


----------



## pinggvin (Dec 16, 2017)

Traveling and driving can help develop dp/dr i believe it was case for me there are some factors. I dont really have time to write full guide now i cured my VERY chronic dp/dr along with chronic fatigue it is not all in head i believe there are things to work on it and list of things to start feeling normal for quite short time if u follow with discipline and of course negative things that feeds dp/dr . It would be really long post with many things but first of all u should make blood test first to be sure u havent some ilness because dp/dr is symptom of some diseases/toxicity . Right now im fighting only brain fog but i got it by my own fault. You can be 90% normal in just few weeks believe me, only if you work on it. There are relapses if u do something wrong but u can feel almost completely normal one day and next day worse than ever and versa all depends on your lifestyle. I will just quickly write some things that im DEFINITELY sure will make your dp/dr worse or get u relapsed. 1. Alcholol, 2. Drugs or anything that negatively impact nervous system/ brain chemistry 3. Excessive masturbation- this is bad equal to drugs im pretty sure this is EVIL for people with dp/dr masturbating 3-4 times weekly or once day before sleep shouldnt hurt anyone but 3-4 daily with pornography is DREADFUL it damages nervous system it mess up brain chemistry and make ur dp/dr and other symptoms far worse. It is bad for healthy person and "lethal" for people with mental issues 4. Coffe 5. Phisical inactivity


----------



## nquar (May 17, 2018)

Brayfl said:


> What's your snap I need someone to talk to to


idk if you will see this but my snap is nquar


----------

